# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  How long does it take for a pixie to reach adult size?

## pixiefrogman

I've had my pixie for 3-4 months now, and I haven't noticed any major growth, besides him getting a little fatter. Is this okay? or do I need to feed him more often or calcium coat more often?

----------


## Jace

Do you have any pictures you can post?  What is his svl?  Approximate age (including how long you have had it for)?  Pixies do most of their growing within the first year or two.  After that, they tend to put on more bulk than overall size.  If your pyxie is staying relatively small, say 3-5", then you might have a girl instead of a boy.  My female is exactly 4 1/2" and is half the size of my biggest male-a lot of people think she is still young, but at two years old, I know she is done growing.  Pyxie's love their food, so I am sure yours would love an extra meal or two...however, if your frog has reached its max size, extra feedings won't change how large it is...just how round.  Calcium coatings have no affect on the size of the frog, but make sure you are giving dusted food at least two times a week regardless of its size.

----------


## pixiefrogman

> Do you have any pictures you can post?  What is his svl?  Approximate age (including how long you have had it for)?  Pixies do most of their growing within the first year or two.  After that, they tend to put on more bulk than overall size.  If your pyxie is staying relatively small, say 3-5", then you might have a girl instead of a boy.  My female is exactly 4 1/2" and is half the size of my biggest male-a lot of people think she is still young, but at two years old, I know she is done growing.  Pyxie's love their food, so I am sure yours would love an extra meal or two...however, if your frog has reached its max size, extra feedings won't change how large it is...just how round.  Calcium coatings have no affect on the size of the frog, but make sure you are giving dusted food at least two times a week regardless of its size.


Here are the pics of my frog, his belly and his throat are both really yellow, he is 5-6 months total age. I've had him for 2-3 months now.

----------


## Jace

Admittedly, I am not the best at sexing these guys yet.  I usually get confirmation from John.  Yours is still fairly young; I don't yet see vivid orange coming through on the legs and up into the throat.  My female is roughly the size yours is now, but has a cream colouring to her throat and a bit of yellow.  My males (one is 7", the other is almost 8" svl)  and have vivid yellow and orange on their limbs and onto their throats.  At 5-6 months of age, if yours is male, he will grow.  Continue to feed him high protein foods (earthworms, locusts, roaches, crickets) every other day and you will see a happy, healthy frog.  Regardless of size, you have a very nice looking frog!

----------


## pixiefrogman

thanks, i obviously have been underfeeding him so once I start feeding him more he should grow real fast, I'll post updated pics in the future

----------


## Jace

He's nice and plumb, so I wouldn't worry too much.  Kadesh seemed to double his size overnight-or so it seemed-and out of my three, he is the most pickiest friggin' eater!!  He didn't read the handbook that pyxies are supposed to eat anything that can fit in their mouths.  Gherkin, on the other hand, sometimes forgets NOT to eat the hand that feeds him...but besides feeding time, he's a gentle giant.

----------


## pixiefrogman

> Admittedly, I am not the best at sexing these guys yet. I usually get confirmation from John. Yours is still fairly young; I don't yet see vivid orange coming through on the legs and up into the throat. My female is roughly the size yours is now, but has a cream colouring to her throat and a bit of yellow. My males (one is 7", the other is almost 8" svl) and have vivid yellow and orange on their limbs and onto their throats. At 5-6 months of age, if yours is male, he will grow. Continue to feed him high protein foods (earthworms, locusts, roaches, crickets) every other day and you will see a happy, healthy frog. Regardless of size, you have a very nice looking frog!


 well what I noticed you said above is that you didn't notice any orange on him, but _not_ seen in the pictures I took, he has orange under his armpits/low throat area.

----------


## Jace

I am trying to remember when Kadesh got his orange, but I am drawing a blank!  Unfortunately, one just has to be patient.  If, when your frog is a year or just over, and it hasn't increased in size despite a healthy feeding schedule and high protein food, then chances are you have a female, or maybe even a dwarf variety.  However, I know nothing about dwarf pyxies, though I have been on the lookout for one.  In creating the perfection that is the male African Bullfrog, Mother Nature cannot be rushed.  Every couple of weeks, take another svl measurement and keep me posted.  Best of luck!

----------


## John Clare

"He" looks like a she to me I'm afraid.  At that size, the shape of a male's head should jump out at you and it's not doing it in those photos.  As for adult size, I would say it took a year for my male to noticeably stop growing (though they grow a tiny bit all the time, even as adults).

----------


## Jace

I was leaning towards girl myself, John, but I usually bomb at this sexing aspect with these frogs.  I need more practice!

----------

